# GUNS Magazine



## WestGaJohn (Feb 12, 2011)

Free e-edition.  

http://fmgpublications.ipaperus.com/FMGPublications/GUNS/GUNS0411/


----------



## Terry May (Feb 28, 2011)

Very cool, thanks.


----------

